# Presented for your viewing pleasure: Platinum Noreve



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well it got here today! It was close to 5 o'clock before he got here and then when he did, I was on the phone and it was pouring down rain, so I didn't get to run down the driveway to meet him. Darn! Also, just out of curiousity, I weighed this cover and some of my other covers, here's the results:
M-Edge My Edge cover: 6.0 oz.
Noreve platinum cover: 7.1 oz.
Amazon lighted cover: 7.9 oz.
Oberon Celtic Swirls cover: 8.4 oz.
Don't know if anybody else is interested in that, I was just curious.

Here's some pictures. I'm jealous of all the beautiful pictures over in the Oberon thread, with the covers nestled in beautiful flowers, but here in Kentucky I don't think we remember what sunshine looks like, it's rained so much. I went outside on the deck and stood under the big umbrella to take some of the pictures, then took some in the house. I was hoping for sunshine so could get the natural color. I hope you don't mind all the pictures, just had to show it off! One thing I didn't even think about, and it's so obvious, you can't fold the front back and then use the easel. But so far I love how this thing feels in my hands. So smooth and soft. Love it so far! I'll be so glad when you other guys receive yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Patricia!  It looks great!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful, Patricia!  I can't wait to get mine


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!  And it arrived in less time than expected with no issues!  So one good customer service experience with Noreve of those of us in waiting.    Sorry you didn't get to assault the UPS guy but I'm very happy for you.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the platinum Noreve! I really want to get one eventually.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay! I think your new bag will be perfect with it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!  Love your pictures of your Noreve with the roses, too; nice touch.  Please tell me those aren't real roses that you have blooming in your yard?!  We don't even have leaves on our trees yet, so can't imagine having roses!  But, back to the Noreve; glad you mentioned this thread you started.  Hope more people post their Noreve photos here.  Your cover is soooo pretty!

Question:  do all Norever cases have a black interior?  Just curious.  Your designer skin looks great with your new Noreve.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Gorgeous! Love your pictures of your Noreve with the roses, too; nice touch. Please tell me those aren't real roses that you have blooming in your yard?! We don't even have leaves on our trees yet, so can't imagine having roses! But, back to the Noreve; glad you mentioned this thread you started. Hope more people post their Noreve photos here. Your cover is soooo pretty!
> 
> Question: do all Norever cases have a black interior? Just curious. Your designer skin looks great with your new Noreve.


Linda, yes all the Noreves have a black interior. I wish they would make the inside to match the exterior, but they are all black. And no, those aren't real roses, and if they were they wouldn't have come from my yard. I'm not into gardening at all. Hate the heat here in Kentucky, plus that would take away from reading and sewing time! If you look closely at the picture, the Noreve is leaning against a very old Singer sewing machine head that I turned into a lamp. The roses are just lying on it for decoration, also have some small roses on the shade.

Back to the Noreve, I'm SO in love! I don't want to put it down, it feels so good. I can't wait for you to get yours.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This cover is so elegant!!  No wonder you're loving it.  I haven't ever had a cover with an easel but this really has me thinking how nice that would be.  Love you Singer lamp too!!  It's perfect for a "Seamstress Extraordinaire"!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely lovely, Patricia!  I love your pics too.  Your old Singer is beautiful.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Sigh....beautiful


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks lovely Patricia but then, they always do.  How are you finding the hinge flap?  Does it bother you at all?  Does it sit nice and tight?  I really want you to say you hate it, you know!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> It looks lovely Patricia but then, they always do. How are you finding the hinge flap? Does it bother you at all? Does it sit nice and tight? I really want you to say you hate it, you know!


Awww, Carol, I regret to inform you that......I love it! The easel on the back doesn't bother me at all. It lies very flat against the back of the case and it's magnetic, so it stays there. Frankly, I don't understand why they added this feature to it, because you can't fold it back and use it that way with the easel. You have to leave it open and that just feels awkward to me. I probably will rarely use it that way, if ever. I do have to admit I would prefer that the snap closure be on the front. That's just my personal preference. But it folds back very flat, which is something I really like. It's so soft and smooth feeling. Come on, come on......you know you want one.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Awww, Carol, I regret to inform you that......I love it! The easel on the back doesn't bother me at all. It lies very flat against the back of the case and it's magnetic, so it stays there. Frankly, I don't understand why they added It's so soft and smooth feeling. Come on, come on......you know you want one.


I do not want a red noreve, I do not want a red noreve.......I do want a red Noreve.....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I do not want a red noreve, I do not want a red noreve.......I do want a red Noreve.....


Hypnosis never works for me.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

OK forget my earlier post...i hate it - it's ugly....(but oh so sparkly) and I hate pink, I really do...and I hate sparkly things...sigh...it's not working...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Please ladies.  It's impossible to fight.  Just give in, you know you want to order one.  

Honestly, I wanted to sleep with mine last night....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

It's gorgeous!! So glad you're enjoying it so much. I can't wait to see pictures of it with the bag you made.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Awww, Carol, I regret to inform you that......I love it! The easel on the back doesn't bother me at all. It lies very flat against the back of the case and it's magnetic, so it stays there. Frankly, I don't understand why they added this feature to it, because you can't fold it back and use it that way with the easel. You have to leave it open and that just feels awkward to me. I probably will rarely use it that way, if ever. I do have to admit I would prefer that the snap closure be on the front. That's just my personal preference. But it folds back very flat, which is something I really like. It's so soft and smooth feeling. Come on, come on......you know you want one.


I agree with Patricia's assessment 100%....love-love-love my Noreve, even though there are things I might change if I could!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Your Platinum Noreve is gorgeous!! And your Kindle's skin is lovely too! Thank you for posting all these great pictures!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

So beautiful!!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay!  It came!!!  Welcome to the Platinum Noreve cover club- don't you just LOVE the soft "glow" that it has?? I've never seen it for the k3- and it looks great!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Great pictures!  I know you'll love using your Noreve.  

To use the easel with the cover folded back, the easel would have to be in the travel wallet areas.  I don't think people would like the kick stand across from the screen.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooh, that's beautiful, Patricia.  Now you got me to wondering when I will get my notice on my Noreve. I know I ordered a few days after you so it may be another week or two. I did not know it came with an easel which will work nicely for me when I'm eating my lunch at work.

_Honestly, I wanted to sleep with mine last night.._ You're so funny!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

so happy for you, Patricia


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

exquisite! Beautiful! Understated yet classy!


----------

